# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  E cần mua bi và thanh vít me như hình

## Hung22884

Như tiêu đề e cần mua thanh vít me như hình các nào có zalo e 0949559981 ạ thank

----------


## Hung22884

E đã mua đựoc rồi ah

----------

